# Sublimation on 65% Polyester 35% Cotton



## andreareneemarks

Does anyone know if and how well you can sublimate on 65% polyester 35% cotton??


----------



## charles95405

Figure for yourself...sublimation ink only bond with polyester fibers...so with a 65/35, the ink will bond with 65 percent of the fibers and lay on top of the rest...and wash off the first time. This will give you sort of a grunge look but you will not have the vibrate colors you expect from sublimation


----------



## D.Evo.

Hi Renee and welcome to the forums!

As Charles said. 
Pretty much only 65% of your design will adhere to the fabric. 35% will wash off.
If you are planning to sell "vintage" or "distressed" looking garments - it might work. 
Otherwise, it's not a retail-quality option.


----------



## susanralf

issue is that a cotton poly mix is no good. It has to be 100% polyester surface for the dye to attach


----------



## BGSSUB

It is possible, but as Tania stated the results will be more toward the "grunge" - "washed-out" look which in some retail situations is more than acceptable it's popular. A major chain retail store in our midwest area recently marketed an entire line of women's 65/35 and 50/50 sublimated t-shirts and lightweight sweatshirts with tribal theme and vintage floral patterns ... they didn't even worry about folds and wrinkles being pressed in and pressed with the all-over style. Kinda cool, actually, to see a major retailer selling sublimated items ...


----------



## D.Evo.

You are absolutely right - there appears to be a trend for all over printed, deliberatly creased and faded sublimated garments - I also see quite a few shirts and dresses done this way. 
If the design is created to look distressed and that's what client wants - that's fine, but if the client expects vibrant print or true colour representation of their logo then cotton blends are not the answer.


----------



## Lola

Hi,
I've been here before on this one and I know I'm in a minority but we dye sub onto 35 cotton/65 polyester all the time and our customers love the results. They also love the feel and style of the Paint Me Ts we use. Many of our customers are buying for kids and they don't like 100% polyester. They like the colour on the mix fabric and although it isn't as bright as on 100% polyester, and it does fade in the first wash, it is still quite clear and bright enough to be a good professional finish. It all depends what the customers want. For somem the trade off between colour brightness for better feel and shape is worth it.


----------



## cprvh

I must agree here as well. Our customers actually prefer the 65/35 blends over 100% poly...especially for infant wear. As nice as it images, 100% poly is still a tuff sell.


----------



## ClaireR

What temperature and time would you use for 35% cotton 65% polyester tees? I've just bought some of the Russell HDT range. Thanks


----------



## binki

Temp won't change. You need at least 385F for dye sub to work


----------



## CarlT

Yes, as the percentage implies. Since sublimation requires a poly base, the print will stick on 65% of the fabric.
I have used 50/50 in the past and gotten good results in the past.
Good luck!


----------



## carpediemandmore

Here are my results on 60/40 Poly/Cotton.

https://www.facebook.com/4430935257...41828.443093525777617/862713623815603/?type=1


----------



## battman2036

carpediemandmore said:


> Here are my results on 60/40 Poly/Cotton.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4430935257...41828.443093525777617/862713623815603/?type=1


How did that hold up to washing? Nice image btw


----------



## carpediemandmore

Its Permanent! 20 minutes wash test have already been given to it.


----------



## battman2036

Thanks. I'll have to try it


----------



## leslie1023

Here is a band t shirt I made that is 65/35. I think it works pretty well.


----------



## complnr

leslie1023 said:


> Here is a band t shirt I made that is 65/35. I think it works pretty well.



What brand shirt is this. Where can I find it?


----------



## leslie1023

It is Gildan Softstyle. The heather colors are 65/35.


----------



## complnr

leslie1023 said:


> It is Gildan Softstyle. The heather colors are 65/35.



What color is this shirt and the other one.

Thanks


----------



## leslie1023

They are heather orange and heather military green.


----------



## complnr

thanks for the info what color ink are you printing black?


----------



## leslie1023

Yes, black ink.


----------



## splathead

TSC Apparel sells their Tultex 65/35 blend and actually advertises it as sublimation-friendly.


----------



## cromwell

leslie1023 said:


> Here is a band t shirt I made that is 65/35. I think it works pretty well.


Love the look of that from a water based ink screen printers point of view that print image looks like the shirts we used to screen and nicely vintaged which is big over here at the mo


----------



## akar

We do the same thing and people do love it but they have to see an example first. Nice print, carpe...


----------

